# Is all this normal?



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

We have just rescued a golden mix, we've had her for about 24 hours now. We worked with the Middle Tennessee Golden Retriever Rescue. They are a great group to work with, by the way. We have named our new girl Sophie and she is a little love bug. A velcro dog for sure. She and Rileah seem to just want to play, play, play. I think it's great that they want to play with each other but sometimes there is some growling involved. I think it may be just part of their play but how can I be sure?

Also, our rescue dog Sophie has decided that she wants to hump Rileah. I have been telling her stop. Is that the right thing to do? Is this a sign that the new dog wants to be dominant? Also, Sophie wants to get between us and Rileah all the time. Sophie seems to be pretty jealous of any attention Rileah might be getting. Am I reading this wrong? Is she just insecure?

Sophie was just spayed three days ago, how much rough housing should I allow them to do? I hate to keep tell them no and stop them from their play because I feel like that this time is critical for how they will interact with each other long-term. Any advice on any of the above would be very welcome!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I had Bentley to the vet today, Bentley humps stuffed animals because he tried to hump Ky and she stopped him immediately. The Dr said humping is an attempt to dominate. As for growling, I allowed Ky to growl at Bentley because this was her house 1st. She uses growls to discipline him and they get along great. In fact he minds her better than he minds me 
I think the dogs have to work out who will be dominate, at least that's what I'm doing, they'll figure it out because I don't think it's my business to get involved in it.
Good luck ♥


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

It all sounds fine to me. But you should probably not let them play too much until the vet gives you the all clear. Walking them together is fine and is very good bonding time.


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

Bentleysmom said:


> I had Bentley to the vet today, Bentley humps stuffed animals because he tried to hump Ky and she stopped him immediately. The Dr said humping is an attempt to dominate. As for growling, I allowed Ky to growl at Bentley because this was her house 1st. She uses growls to discipline him and they get along great. In fact he minds her better than he minds me
> I think the dogs have to work out who will be dominate, at least that's what I'm doing, they'll figure it out because I don't think it's my business to get involved in it.
> Good luck ♥


Rileah doesn't seem to mind that she is doing it but I really don't like dogs to do that, it just seems, well, rude, I guess.


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

Penny's Mom said:


> It all sounds fine to me. But you should probably not let them play too much until the vet gives you the all clear. Walking them together is fine and is very good bonding time.


It sure is hard to keep them quiet! It has been a real challenge so far. I will see if I can do better!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She needs to be kept quiet, no rough housing for at least 7-10 days after surgery. Too much activity and you could end up with swelling at the incision site. They will still build a good bond with low level activity and then when Sophie is recovered they will go back to playing again. 

If they are going back to playing and there is no obvious aggression with the growling, I think it may just be play growls. I don't know what to tell you about the mounting, my two trade off doing it to each other, but I do stop them because I just don't like it.

Generally as long as there are no actual fights it is best to let the dogs work out their relationship. It sounds like the are getting along well already.


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

I just don't know how to stop the rough play without keeping one of them crated all the time. We just have to make it until Tuesday and then it will be 7 days! Come on Tuesday!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I agree with the others, you need to keep Sophie's activities to a minimum until she's had time to heal. Either crate her or put in her an area that is gated where she and Riley can't get to each other. Great to hear they are getting along so well and enjoy playing, but you do need to wait until Sophie's healed and recovered from her spay surgery to avoid any complications. 

As to the humping, I would tell her no when she does it, she should eventually stop doing it if she's discouraged. 

Hope you'll post some pictures of Sophie, thank you for adopting!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes, I would limit their playtime until she gets the all clear from the vet.

Humping is almost never about being dominant. It's normally caused by over excitement and the dog just doesn't know how to express that excitement properly. I don't allow humping because it's just plain rude behavior, in my opinion.


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Sophie*

Pictures of Sophie and Rileah that I took today.


----------

